
Martin Scorsese Says Streaming Algorithms and Netflix Are Ruining Audiences - hbcondo714
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2020/01/martin-scorsese-streaming-algorithms-moviegoers
======
emsign

      At the Palm Springs International Film Festival,
      the director of The Irishman praised Netflix for
      giving him the resources to make the emotional
      gangster epic, but then he said companies like
      that could be harming moviegoers by force-feeding
      them too much of what they’ve already seen.
    

Oh, the irony in that... he is not self-conscious about The Irishman. Also
he's right of course and it's exactly the reason why Netflix picked up The
Irishman.

